# Tivo Beacon Issues



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

I searched and found several threads with others that were having problems with TivoBeacon. I have had my Tivo's hacked for a few months now and haven't had any issues with the Beacon not working. That is until 3 nights ago. 

I am getting the "Tivo Beacon has not yet started(or may have stopped or uninstalled). This service is required by the Tivo Desktop. Click retry to continue waiting for the Tivo BEacon service to start or click cancel to exit." error.

There were several solutions on the threads I found, but none of those worked. I am at my wits end trying to get this to work again.

I have tried uninstalling Tivo Desktop and javaHMO to no avail. TivoServer is still working with no issues. 

Any furthur ideas on what to do to get this working again?


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

Check your running services (type services.msc from the run line). TIvo Beacon should be listed in there and should have a status of 'started'.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

I know with JavaHMO you can just enter in the IP address of your computer (not the tivo) instead of using the Tivo Beacon. I am not sure about Tivo Desktop I know i don't use the Beacon Service.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

slydog75 said:


> Check your running services (type services.msc from the run line). TIvo Beacon should be listed in there and should have a status of 'started'.


Yup it is in there, and when I try starting the service it gives a message that it started and then stopped. Doesn't stay started.

To hell with it, have needed to re-format the drive anyway, gonna do that today.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

OK, finally found a work around to get this thing working again. So instead of formatting, here is what I did to get it working again:

I first deleted any registry string having to do with Tivo Beacon, then I uninstalled Tivo Desktop, JavaHMO. I then went into Program/Files/Common Files and deleted TivoShared folder.

Restarted, reinstalled Tivo Desktop and was working again.


----------

